# Anyone fly fish the maumee?



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Ive seen jhammer's posts but there have to be more maumee fly fishers on here. It is my favorite spot to fly fish because of the variety of fish you can catch.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

If I recall, there's a couple more of us out there. I've fly fished the Maumee religiously using only the long rod for years. It's definitely a deadly tactic when you know where to go, what to use, and how to do it. 

Here's a couple of examples. Longnose Gar and Bigmouth Buffalo


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice fish. I usually fish below providence dam or around the bridges. Do you tie your own rope flies for gar or hook them with normal streamers?


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I make my own rope flies. I tie some of them with foam backs for topwater gar.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Cool. Where on the maumee do you catch buffalo, I've been trying to get 1.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

fishfray said:


> Cool. Where on the maumee do you catch buffalo, I've been trying to get 1.


All over around rapids. They usually hang out in there. I catch a lot of them by Weir Rapids and up through there.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks. I'll have to make a trip to weir soon because I've never fished there.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

You're welcome. All around that area of the Maumee is fair game for the fly rod.


----------

